# Flea Finds Today



## Road Dog (Nov 14, 2009)

Picked up these 4 bottles for 6 bucks. Couldn't pass on them for that.

 First bottle is a unmarked open pontil.
 Second bottle is a nice rolled lip Seabury's Cough Balsam ( just missed the pontil)
 Third is The Potter- Parlin Co. probably a baking soda
 Fourth is Chas Harris 141 Brunswick St. Jersey City N.J. . This is hands down the heaviest blob I ever held.


----------



## madpaddla (Nov 14, 2009)

Excellent .....Excellent buys for $6.  or even $15 or more.  Very good job.  Enjoy.
 Madpaddla


----------



## tristian bottle (Nov 14, 2009)

Very good deal you managed to score


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 14, 2009)

That soda looks like it was in use for many years... lots of historical character from my point of view..you done well today at the fleeez! []


----------



## Road Dog (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks, that Harris Bottle is a Beast.


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 14, 2009)

> Third is The Potter- Parlin Co. probably a baking soda


 
 They made Sea Gull baking powder.


----------



## Road Dog (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## glass man (Nov 14, 2009)

NICE! LOVE THE SEABURY! JAMIE


----------



## Road Dog (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks Jamie


----------



## PrivyProwler (Nov 16, 2009)

You got a smoking deal. Love the blob!!![]


----------



## Road Dog (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks. We had a good Flea weekend. Found some Roseville Pottery too.


----------

